# Vizsla colours!



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Gorgeous Vizzies all colours of autumn leaves, had a good chance to marvel at the difference between my friend's 1 yr old and my 6 month old when they had a play date recently...


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

My girl is much lighter than her playmate also. But I love the tails in your pictures! We almost never see an undocked tail over here, so the natural tails look like huge long whips to me.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

emilycn said:


> My girl is much lighter than her playmate also. But I love the tails in your pictures! We almost never see an undocked tail over here, so the natural tails look like huge long whips to me.


An old member of the forum used to call his pups undocked tails................

COFFEE TABLE CLEARER'S 

Hobbsy


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

They don't just *look* like whips, the bruises they inflict when a happy vizsla wiggles it's way past you weaving in and out of a group is impressive. 

Yep, Morris cleared my grandma-in-law's coffee table for her on Sunday. Very good of him.


----------



## MisterRed (Mar 29, 2013)

This is Mr. Red - in Crothers Woods - part of Taylor Creek( In Toronto, Ontario)- with gorgeous fall colors behind him!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

50 Shade's of Red!!!!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-FZCb5Zz/0/D/i-FZCb5Zz-D.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## MisterRed (Mar 29, 2013)

And one more of Mr. Red - amongst the Sumach - love the fall colors


----------



## Huntsmansjoy (Oct 28, 2013)

MisterRed said:


> And one more of Mr. Red - amongst the Sumach - love the fall colors


Check out the boys Chest, bet he can easily bench 300 lb plus! #Unit 

Hope my V grows to be as fine a specimen!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

emilycn said:


> But I love the tails in your pictures! We almost never see an undocked tail over here, so the natural tails look like huge long whips to me.


They feel like whips, too! I realized the other day that all creatures in my house make the same face when Scout's wagging tail comes around. Tightly closed eyes and a slight wince in expectation of a few smacks across the face.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I think there is a Vizsla in here somewhere...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We love this time of year!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

plenty of good russets at this time of year


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

It's a beautiful time of year in Western PA, Roxie and I have been enjoying it!


----------

